# What transfer switch for 7000W Troybilt with 10.5k surge



## 19glendale (Jan 2, 2014)

What transfer switch should I get for 7000W Troybilt with 10.5k surge?

What should I be looking for? I'm new to this...
Thanks.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,

You might consider an interlock instead. You can then select ANY circuit in your home to power. 

Most panel manufacturers make them and they are usually very inexpensive. There are aftermarkets ones out there but they tend to be pricey.

You need an inlet, basically the male prong receptacle, mounted outside your home. You'll then use a transfer cable to connect to your generator. Most likely with a 7000 watt generator you'll be using 30 amp rated equipment. It is not based on the "surge" rating.

At your panel you'll have a double pole breaker that is interlocked with your main breaker so that only ONE of them can be on at a time. If the power goes out, you hook up your generator, turn off the main, turn on the generator breaker, and then select what circuits you want to run.

Hope it helps.


----------



## 19glendale (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks


----------

